# glass tile over kerdi help



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

I have gotten about as much info as I can from everywhere I could. Bottom line would you do this glass mosaics over kerdi


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

We do it all the time, glass wants highly modified, kerdi wants un modified. We use white lightly modified TEC or Laticrete.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you do any other steps before putting up the tile. Skim coat of unmodified I heard a lot then white thin set and tiles.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Do it often, white modified flat trowel, notched tile set. Did one last week over Kerdi board. 

No other steps. 

If it's an accent band it is set and left to cure prior to placing any weight/tiles above on the band. Made that mistake only once. 

Let it cure an extra day or two before grouting.

Are you really located at the Department of Motor Vehicles????

Tom


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Hahaha thanks for the advice helped calm my nerves. The DMV Dc, Maryland and Virginia 

Hey how bout when mosaic has light almost clear pieces?? Still ok


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

As long as you keep the white clean and flat trowel it evenly. Once notched, press the tile in so the notches "disappear".

Tom


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

OK great well for kerdi I will use ditraset and any thinset you recommend for tile to kerdi. ??


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I like Mapie Ultra Flex II. 

I've heard very good things about Lacreate and TEC.

Tom


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I used tec 4n1 (about as modified as it gets) on a kerdi'd shower ceiling and some how its still sticking. The non mod rule is bs in my opinion.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I absolutely ignore the ridiculous unmodified rule when dealing with Schluter products. Never had a single issue due to it either. I suppose I won't get the warranty but I've never given that much worry.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Testing...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I absolutely ignore the ridiculous unmodified rule when dealing with Schluter products. Never had a single issue due to it either. I suppose I won't get the warranty but I've never given that much worry.


I agree.

It's recommended for strength. Unmodified is said to hold up better under continually wet conditions. But it doesn't mean that modified wouldn't work, just not recommended, and will void your warranty as said by Precision.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Yess sweet great am putting up kerdi on walls today


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Issues with ghosting ?? Am almost at point of no return


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Ceezz said:


> Bottom line would you do this glass mosaics over kerdi


depends on the size of the glass tile.

the small glass tile I use Laticrete's Glass Tile Adhesive. 
thinset drys easily with all the grout joints.

larger glass I use Laticrete's 272 unmodified thinset

:thumbup:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

This is an annoying aspect of herr schluter's fascist ways. :laughing: Truth is, as others have stated, you can use modified thinset and be fine. I've done it before with glass. Versabond, wait longer for it to fully cure and then grout. Years later, no problems. John Bridge forum has more posts on this and they all agree.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys great info am going ahead check it outttt


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

you could have used WEDI.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

True but I had just ordered material man was I blown. I learned about weedie at this great tile store that I picked up ditra set. Looks like its good stuff but a bit cost more


----------

